# What do these old combs tell you?



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

Looks like wax moth cocoons and webs....A wax moth in one of the pictures too. Wax moths probably moved in when the bees were either weak or gone. Do the frames contain wax foundation or plastic foundation -I see at least one plastic foundation? If its plastic, you may be able to scrape a lot of that old comb away and use the frame and foundation again. The bees will do a lot of cleaning of comb like that....Its a personal call, I don't know the point that you would say yes or no to a new foundation, but I see some that could go either way (less risk of new foundation when in doubt). HTH


----------



## Brian Suchan (Apr 6, 2005)

Some of the palstic foundation can be rebuilt by the bees save that stuff. The other dark drone/wall combs can be thrown away


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

scrape it off and render the wax. In the pic of the old equipment, is that a West Beetle trap on the right? -js


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

As the current bee mania fizzles out we will be hearing a lot more stories like this.


----------



## CaBees (Nov 9, 2011)

```
scrape it off and render the wax. In the pic of the old equipment, is that a West Beetle trap on the right? -js
```
Do you mean the last picture? I believe it is a queen cell (there is just a wire behind it).


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

No, I meant the first pic. But I meant Freeman Beetle trap, not West. -james


----------



## CaBees (Nov 9, 2011)

No, no traps. I think that is a screened bottom board. I did get a pretty cool piece of equipment I've never seen before..it is plastic and creates round comb. I guess so you can harvest whole pieces round. I may try it next year after a clean up...It needs to be soaked in clorax water for a bit!


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

odfrank said:


> As the current bee mania fizzles out...


Is this a yearly cycle or are you talking longer term?


----------



## CaBees (Nov 9, 2011)

I 'think' what he is referring to is the fact that there is alot of media right now about bees and the danger they are in. All of the sudden it is 'cool' to be raising bees and many, many people are getting hives without realizing how much education and work goes into successfully raising bees. In my area there are many, many new beekeepers at the monthly meetings and the old timers say they've never seen so much interest before. One of my classes was a split class using hives 2 - 3 years old that were untouched because the owner got into bees and lost interest. The equipment I just picked up was from a foreclosure situation. At least that is what I assume he is referring too....


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

That would be my guess too. But it never hurts to ask for clarification. I was recently given a full 8 frame hive setup, complete with one of those $60 copper clad lids. I figured I could add 8-frame to my experiential repertoire. 

Nobody is helping the bees. But that's a discussion for another day.

I see wax moths and an old queen cell.


----------



## Pink Cow (Feb 23, 2010)

dixiebooks said:


> No, I meant the first pic. But I meant Freeman Beetle trap, not West. -james


That's a Country Rubes bottom board.


----------



## bjw27 (Aug 8, 2011)

CaBees said:


> No, no traps. I think that is a screened bottom board. I did get a pretty cool piece of equipment I've never seen before..it is plastic and creates round comb. I guess so you can harvest whole pieces round. I may try it next year after a clean up...It needs to be soaked in clorax water for a bit!


Those are called Ross Rounds. Google it and you will see how they work! I have some that my Dad left me but I have not tried them yet, I think I'll clean them up and try them out next year. Cool find.
-Bonny.


----------



## CaBees (Nov 9, 2011)

thanks! All good information! I appreciate it!


----------

